# I'm unsure about college



## yogonu (May 2, 2009)

So I graduated high school a few months ago, so yay I guess, however now I am left with a difficult decision. I don't know whether or not I want to go to college. Well actually I really really really really want too, I want to use it as an oppertunity to further overcome my SA. I want to be able to tell people who ask me what I do or how I'm doing, something other than, I sit in my room and watch TV until I go to work, then I go to sleep. The problem is however, is that I keep getting negative thoughts like these, I'm too small, I don't look like a college student, I won't do well, I cant juggle both work and college, everyone will think I'm wierd, to name just a few. I'm thinking now, mabey I should wait until next year. I know what I want to study, I'm just completely freaked out over the whole idea.
Anyone have any advice? Is there anyone in the same situation?


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

i was.college is something different, so naturally, you'll be apprehensive about going into an unfamiliar situation. but, just like high school, you get used to it.

you know when you're in grade school and the teachers make high school sound like some big different world? then you get there and it's not that different. Pretty much the same as college except you have to do more things yourself like time management. 

not saying it's a breeze in terms of SA, but it was pretty easy for me to 'not exist' and just blend in with everyone else. you'll probably feel out of place for a week or 2, but then it becomes a daily thing just like high school was

and my situation doesnt involve living on campus since i go to college near my house. im sure living in a dorm would make things a lot more difficult in terms of SA


----------



## DontTrustheGov't (Jun 5, 2008)

College is a hell of a lot easier on the social level than high school is. In college everyone does there own thing and you can be anonymous if you want to. 

You must know what you want to accomplish by going to college. Make sure you have some clear goals about what you want to do with your degree. 

In order to succeed academically at the average college then you should have gotten at least a 3.2 or better. I have seen people who have done worse in high school but they do seem to struggle at college. 

I graduated high school with a 3.8 and college with a 3.4 so I think overall GPA is a pretty good predictor of college performance. 

The only hard part about college for me was that I was forced to speak in one class. I got around this by going to the disabilities director and they had to make "reasonable accommodations" for me. 

So if your worried about not being able to do something in college because of SA then you have no need to worry cause by law they must make accommodations for anyone with a documented disability.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

College is sooo much easier socially than highschool. Ugh, highschool was hell. Anyways, yeah... I mean no one is gonna care what you wear, how small you are etc etc. People are a LOT more mature and it's a completely different enviorment. Coming from someone who hated highschool with a passion, I actually enjoy college except for the whole homework/studying part. 

I won't lie about juggling school/work, because it's not easy but you gotta do what you gotta do. You can do it though, just gotta manage your time well. I'm still working on that myself.

But all in all, when I had been questioning... wondering if I should continue going to college someone asked me how would it feel to hold my diploma in my hands. How would it feel? Damn good I think. 

I guess what I'm saying is go for it. It will be worth it.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

I say go ASAP so you don't end up feeling too comfortable at home. Not to mention if you go for a year long break it's going to suck getting used to the new workload coupled with the now-stale academic skills depending on your chosen field.


----------



## Shannon (May 22, 2009)

I agree that socially college is completely different than high school. Keep in mind that most people in college classes don't know anyone else either and I found that since everyone feels like the new kid in school w/o their friends there, they are really open to meeting new people unlike high school where everyone has their cliques. The longer you wait to go to college, I think it'll only make it harder to go back to school later. You can of course do whatever you want, but I really think you would regret it if you didn't. There are so many different options these days for colleges that you would be able to find something you are comfortable with and feels right for you. School and work is not easy, but a lot of people do both at the same time...and it depends how many units you are comfortable taking w/your work schedule. Once that is settled out though, just know that getting that college degree is a great feeling. I got my bachelor's degree in January of last year and it's definitely one of the things I'm most proud of accomplishing. It's a great feeling so don't let it pass you by.


----------



## glamourdollxoxo (Jun 4, 2009)

Don't let your doubts keep you from doing what you want to do. I was very doubtful of going to college because when I graduated from high school I was only 17 years-old. When I went to college my world completely changed for the better. I learned to break out of my shell and even got up the courage to rush and join a sorority which I did for two years. Compared to high school college is the best thing that has happened to my life.


----------



## lilgreenmouse (Jun 14, 2009)

Trust me, college is way better than HS, and even though there's more work, there's a lot less peer pressure. I know how negative thoughts can really keep you from just doing whatever it is you want to do, but I say go for it. College is a place where you can change BECAUSE no one knows how you are usually. The only disadvantage about college is, if you can't find a way to open up even a little, you'll have no friends. Ofc, this can change throughout the year since you change classes and you can join groups, but things won't get better if you don't show a little willpower. People will try to get to know you in the beginning (even if it's just out of curiosity!), so don't freak out. However, if you don't care about that, then people will leave you alone and you can go on your merry way undisturbed 

As for not being able to juggle work and classes, it's all in your head. Almost everyone I know has a job and goes to class, even it's just part-time. (little tip: having to work nights or weekends is also a good excuse to use when you don't feel up to going to a party. =P)
College is about time management and having fun! Everyone's a little different so try not to compare yourself to the people who seem to have it all. As long as you have a good idea of what you want to study, then go for it! =) You can always change later if you decide it's not for you.


----------



## Halfie (Dec 29, 2007)

College is only better if your issues with anxiety and depression are not that severe. If they are, then you still won't make any friends, leaving you feeling even more hopeless than you did going in. When I finally failed out of school this past semester, after taking on tens of thousands of dollars in debt, half of my depression lifted overnight. That's how much going to college and being constantly surrounded by examples of well-adjusted, successful, smiling people was making me miserable. I'm also a terrible student and always have been, so that's an additional burden.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, if it'd help your studies maybe you should quit your job or work part-time. You could also work at the university you're attending, which will probably give you more time to study.

You surely sound like it's something you really want to do, and you shouldn't let your SA stop you. You're going to college for the right reason: learning. And the fact that you also want to take advantage of the social exposure is a plus. I think you'll regret it if you don't go. And so what if you don't "look like a college student?" I don't even know what that means, but it shouldn't be a reason to not go.

Good luck!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Ah I know how you feel although, having visited a couple of colleges for interviews and stuff, you can instantly tell how different the atmosphere is. Most people are grown up and mature especially considering that if they weren't, they woudln't even bother going to college in the first place.
I guess if you wanted to, you could search up people who attend the college on myspace/facebook and talk to them on their experiences of the college - might build up your confidence a bit


----------

